# Care for hand tools



## nordichomey (Nov 27, 2009)

The front of our garage is woodshop and I constantly fight humidity. What do you wipe your tools down with after use? On my handsaws/chisels I actually use synthetic motor oil… it works pretty good. Some say you should use vegetable oil. Is that the same oil my wife has in the kitchen?


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I read an article by Chris Schwarz that claims vegetable based oils are best for tools. I'm sure he speaks from personal research and experience. I'd guess about any cooking oil or shortening would work. 
I personally just use a rag lightly moistened with machine oil. Synthetic motor oil should work too.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Try using a dehumidifier when not in the shop. That's what I'm doing at this time in my uninsulated shop. You'd be surprised at how much moisture it pulls out of the air. Just a thought.


----------



## Arch_E (Jun 30, 2011)

For five years in muggy New Orleans area, I've successfully run a box fan 24/7 with NO RUST unless I've left sweat or water on a tool. I keep a rag with wd40 and 3n1 oil remnants (multitudes of rub downs) and swipe that just used tool before putting it back in drawers. This really works!!!


----------



## nordichomey (Nov 27, 2009)

I run a dehumidifier in the basement all the time. Never even considered a dehumidifier or fan for the garage humidity. Thank you gentlemen!


----------



## JSZ (Jan 5, 2010)

Running a dehumidifier is a good idea, but it's never going to shut off during the humid months, and that can drive up your electric bills pretty quickly.

Any motor oil (synthetic or not ) will protect tools from rust, but it will wreak havoc with furniture finishes if it penetrates into the wood pores. I think your best bet is to carefully wipe your tools off (or blow them off with compressed air, if you can) then wipe on a light coat of camellia oil.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

I live in a humid environment, Northern Kentucky, out in the country near the Licking River.
My hand tools are mostly Japanese. Generally, I follow that tradition by using Camellia Oil to protect my tools.
For about a year I've been experimenting with common vegetables as a less expensive alternative. Canola Oil appears to act the best. It covers well and is non-drying. So, it doesn't get gummy over time.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Side bar..

Where the--do you find Camellia oil..no one around here seems to have heard of it ?


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Note: Canola Oil (refined rapeseed oil) was and still is used as a lubricant in steam-powered equipment because it clings well to metal in a moist environment.

Camellia Oil can be obtained from specialty sources such as Woodcraft, Amazon.com, Japanwoodworker.com and others.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank you !


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Lie-Nielson used to carry Camellia Oil as well, but it looks like they have switched to Jojoba Oil. I have some of their Camellia oil but have not tried the Jojoba.

http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?sku=joil


----------



## DaveP (May 6, 2008)

Be careful about certain vegetable oils. They can spoil. Camellia and Jojoba oil are recommended because they don't spoil, however they aren't cheap. Still, if you're careful with it, it'll last a long time.

Thanks,


----------



## NANeanderthal (Jun 2, 2011)

Roy uses olive oil, read an interview where he said people always tell its supposed to spoil, but hes never seen it happen. Good enough for Roy, good enough for me. (plus a lot cheaper than those others)


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm wondering if certain vegetable oils would attract ants or other creepy-crawlies. They probably wouldn't hurt the tools, but it'd be nuisance if they got all over my workshop.


----------



## ITnerd (Apr 14, 2011)

For the stuff that will be exposed to harsher conditions, or stored longer than a week or so, I can wholeheartedly recommend Fluid Film. You can get it off ebay or amazon.

Don W. mentioned it in some of his tool restoration blogs and projects, and I can confirm it is some of the best stuff around. Seems to stick forever, and I haven't noticed it marking up the wood too bad, but I usually run a rag over the bottom of the plane before waxing it, just to be safe.

I still use camellia oil on some of my planes, but when it runs out, it will be Fluid Film on everything but the dog.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I use jojoba oil. It is easy on your hands and is kind of waxy.


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

Last summer, the first in our new house, we had a horrible problem with moisture and mold in our basement, where my shop is. Unfortunately I was away for most of the summer so I didn't catch it. It was so bad, it caused some type of really aggressive rust that got into some of my tools. I got it all cleaned up and this year we put in two dehumidifiers. Problem 100% solved. No rust, no mold, it is actually pretty pleasant down there now. I say use dehumidifiers to remove the problem altogether. That way you are not treating symptoms, you get to the actual issue.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

My previous shop was in my basement in Illinois and high humidity so I ran a dehumidifier not only for my shop but to keep the musty smell down.

Here in California my humidity problem exists during the rainy season typically, November to June, so that is when I need to cover my saw/router table. I do have a dust issue since it doesn't rain enough to keep the dust in check. Running your hand on top of my TS before I use feels pretty bad.

I keep all my hand tools in a tool chest any every drawer has a bunch of desiccant packets in it. So far so good.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

I use Camellia oil. I wipe down my tools after I use them and I haven't had an issue. I've found the best place to buy it is from an Asian market. Its a lot less expensive than Rockler or Woodcraft and, if your area is anything like mine, there are plenty of them around. Good Luck!!


----------



## FarmerB (Jul 31, 2012)

Fine Woodworking recently did a torture test of pretty much any commercial inhibitor you can imagine and CRC 3-36 came out on top.

I've been using it for quite some time on my hand and power tools and it's held up quite well in my unheated shop. It has a bit more odor than non-petroleum products, but it's not nearly as stinky as WD-40.

Cheers

Edit: Forget to add that it's also quite reasonably priced.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Any suggestion to keep a slight rust film on the top of my TS/RT?
It is not bad but it is visible!

I have used a product call Top Saver but it doesn't seem to last very long and it looks like it could be harmful to any wood that may come in contact with it …. it's also NOT cheap!


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Johnson's Paste Wax. Can be found in just about any US grocery, drug, and hardware store. An $8 can will last for years.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Tedstor,*

I have that same can but never used it on my TS/RT for fear of contamination to the wood being cut!


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

JPW won't contaminate wood at all.
I use it on my tablesaw.

I just got into hand tools, but bought a bottle of the jojoba oil Wayne linked to from lie-nielson.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

As NW mentioned, Johnson's is pretty well tried and true. Its great for hand plane soles too.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Thanks guys, I will try it since I have it on hand!*


----------



## NANeanderthal (Jun 2, 2011)

Yep, JPW is silicon free. The silicon in some waxes is what you have to watch out for when it comes to creating finish problems.


----------



## NANeanderthal (Jun 2, 2011)

Another thing you can do for a smooth surface is melt some paraffin wax in to mineral spirits. Spray or squirt it on, the mineral spirits evaporate leaving behind a wax coating, great for screws in a vise as well.


----------



## nordichomey (Nov 27, 2009)

I use a bit of everything… Johnson's on my jointer/tablesaw. Canola oil on most of my hand tools after every use. And when I really want to ensure a good oiled surface synthetic motor oil. All work very well.

Additionally, I store my handtools in a 100 year old tool chest with moisture absorbers. Have had no problems in my unheated/cooled shop which has significant temp/humidity swings. Using them often helps as well!


----------

